
Why scientists and engineers must learn programming - ivoflipse
http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/166115-why-scientists-and-engineers-must-learn-programming/fulltext
======
deadfall
I didn't read the article (I will) but I can guess why. "Problems". They need
to solve problems and programming is the medium to solving problems with
computation.

